# Show Me Your Boat Sailing...



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I would like to see boats, *YOUR* boat, sailing...post a few good ones here please.

I'll start.




























However:

If it's not moving, I mean using the wind to propel itself thru the water..I don't want it..
If it is at anchor, dock, dry, grounded..or otherwise not sailing..I don't want it..
Please don't post other people's boats, or boats you saw elsewhere on the net and such, your photos only, preferably YOUR boat...

thank you.

Now show us what you gothidding in your hard drives...


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's a recent one:


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Starboard:








Port:









Wish I had some off boat shots but I'm always sailing her...


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Melody working on her skills










Matthew and myself on the Stratford Shoals race










Gotta love PHRF we beat the big boat buy 8 seconds over 34 miles 










About 1985 just getting the juniors use to keel boat racing until we sorted out crews and lets them race with the owner on board


----------



## Cerveza (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## JSL3 (Jun 6, 2007)

The first two were taken 2 weeks ago on what turned out to be the last real sail of the season. 
(just waiting for spring now)


----------



## Whampoa (Jun 29, 2008)

Avert your eyes if you are allergic to wood


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Breathless









La Belle Aurore










Both pictures taken in the Tongue of the Ocean, Bahamas. Not the same year though. La Belle Aurore stays in Lake Ontario now. As you can see I've graduated from a two jug boat to a four jug boat.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Here's a couple, Rosario Strait, San Juan Islands


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

_Valiente_, 1973 Viking 33 sloop










_Alchemy_, 1988 custom 41 foot cutter


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

How about a picture of me taking a picture of you ?


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

The dog and the dink:










*NIKKO*


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Holby 1990 Clearwater 35'*

Running off the Jersey Shore









and really enjoying it!










CapnRon47


----------



## c40eb (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Finally we have a thread that keeps them coming...keep adding guys...keep adding....this is looking good


----------



## freddy4888 (Nov 16, 2006)

Sailing the north Chesapeake Bay


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Running under spinnaker in Howe Sound:










And beating up towards Teakerne Arm in Desolation:


----------



## freddy4888 (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## freddy4888 (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## freddy4888 (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## freddy4888 (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## freddy4888 (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## freddy4888 (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

*My First Time Singlehanding!*

Someone can imbed this for me if they choose!

June on the Chessie.

YouTube - Sailing on the Chesapeake
(the video isn't singlehanding.. just the pic...)


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

*My Boat...*

As a photographer I could show you plenty of images of other people's boats...but mine are hard to comeby.









And








and


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

*Pelican Under Sail*

These were taken at the "Regatta for Lake Champlain", a pursuit race, where Pelican, a 24 year old 27,000lb cruising boat came in first in the non-spinnaker class and fifth over the line overall. We were very proud! More pics (and larger) of the Pelican at the race at Regatta for Lake Champlain


----------



## philsboat (Oct 16, 2006)

http://i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr110/philsboat/Tuesdayrace004.jpg

" Garfield" is the one in the middle,sail # 177

Phil


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

*Phil I am Impressed!*

The date stamp on the photo says February 10th and these guys are out sailing in shorts and shirtsleeves in Ontario Canada!


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

I would have shot this from further back but I didn't want to show off my ability to walk on water.










GO WINGS!!!


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Patience, 1986 Hunter 31 - my last boat








Patience Two, 2007 Gemini 105Mc; current boat (I've got an overhead shot, but have to scan it in).









She heels a little


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Craig, just sent you a bunch of pics of you underway..


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

Except for a shot of me ghosting along in 4 knots of breeze, I have no shots of Sequitur under sail except my own from the cockpit.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

mccary said:


> The date stamp on the photo says February 10th and these guys are out sailing in shorts and shirtsleeves in Ontario Canada!


I wish...but if that's Ontario, it has to be the second of October(2/10/07), because while trees can still be green on 2 Oct, on the 10th of February, they are _always _bare.


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

*My God, that's a yellow boat*

Beam reaching our first trip out, SJ21 _Diarmuid_. New mainsail is in order!


----------



## j34035 (Nov 10, 2006)

My first attemp at posting pictures. Lets see if it works. Two of the photos were taken in the spring, Two in the fall. Sailing on Kentucky Lake.
DD


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

spin run taken by dejoenda doing mid to upper 7's









Finish of FWB race, in 30+ knots, double reef and 110 at finish line










at dock after a snow fall









Marty


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## CapnTony (Apr 20, 2007)

I've been looking, but can't find any info on uploading pics.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Here is my wife Lisa at the helm of VENUS in Haro Strait between San Juan Island and Vancouver Island. It was late September with a nice steady wind.


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

CapnTony said:


> I've been looking, but can't find any info on uploading pics.


Scroll down below to the reply pane and click on go advanced.

Then scroll down to the second pane and click on manage attachments.

From there you can search your computer and upload the pic.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

That's strange... I've uploaded pics before and never had a problem. Did everything the same and it only inserted links instead the actual pics. Whaddupwiddat?


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Check out this thread for advise. http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/28958-steps-posting-pictures.html

You really need a photobucket or similar account to post pictures effectively.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I simply don't have any pics of the Womboat sailing taken from another boat or from shore but......










Best I can do...I'm sure it's been posted here before.....really do need to take more pics......


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

TDW,

What does that aft winch in the picture control?


----------



## philsboat (Oct 16, 2006)

This photo wasn't taken in February.It was late summer and we won the race!!! 
Phil


----------



## Mipcar (Nov 8, 2008)

*"Lady Luscombe"*

This is my Peter Cole design, "Cole 26".
We are sailing in Westernport Bay, Victoria, Australia.


























Mychael


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

erps said:


> TDW,
> 
> What does that aft winch in the picture control?


Ah...that shot was taken very soon after we had bought her. She carries a storm jib on an inner forestay so she has runners. At the time I had never sailed a boat with runners and didn't know what to do with the bloody things so I ran the lines round the aft winches and cleated 'em off. Now I just cleat them. Stops them banging about. Never have deployed them in anger.

I suppose that in reality those winches are for spinnaker. I just use them as secondary sheet winches when I am single handing. The primaries are too far forward unless I stand in front of the wheel. Plan is to get bigger primaries and put the old primaries aft.

Oh yes, also handy for dropping the dinghy painter over.


----------



## Matt Galo (May 3, 2006)




----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Reefed sails = Smiling wife


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

First ever Sailnet photo of yours truly, with my octogenarian father -- a shellback and circumnavigator (aviator). Those are "party lights" hanging from the backstay:


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Must have been REALLY windy...I've never seen anyone have to reef their flag!


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

T34C said:


> Must have been REALLY windy...I've never seen anyone have to reef their flag!


You of all people should know that's not a flag -- it's our mizzen!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice to be able to put a face with a name... who took the photo???



JohnRPollard said:


> First ever Sailnet photo of yours truly, with my octogenarian father -- a shellback and circumnavigator (aviator). Those are "party lights" hanging from the backstay:


----------



## NOLAsailing (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey Gui - I have a blue chute too!


----------



## NOLAsailing (Sep 10, 2006)

Three SailNetters in this photo - the end of a light air race:










Here's another chute. They see me coming with this. Unfortunately, it's fast, so I have to use it.










I also like this one (third boat from right):


----------



## NOLAsailing (Sep 10, 2006)

Last one for now - here's a shot of my wife and I cruising. Despite the black streaks, I like this photo.


----------



## AllThumbs (Jul 12, 2008)

Don't like the black streaks? Consider them gone.


----------



## NOLAsailing (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks!

That was a lot faster than getting them off for real!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

NOLAsailing said:


> Hey Gui - I have a blue chute too!


WE RULE!!!!!!!!


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

This one sort of belongs to all of us:
Bild:USS Constitution 1997.jpg - Wikipedia


----------



## kgs113 (Dec 10, 2003)

Rebel 16 








again









Cal25









Ghosting along


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Don't like the headsail, consider it gone too!!










Yikes! Where does it stop?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

ehehehehhe


I am you father Luke.....


----------



## AllThumbs (Jul 12, 2008)

see, things are always taken one step too far here on sailnet...


----------



## kgs113 (Dec 10, 2003)

I could use a new Genoa on the Cal.
Thanks!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

AllThumbs said:


> see, things are always taken one step too far here on sailnet...


Nothing succeeds like excess!


----------



## dhornsey (Oct 25, 2007)

*Desolation Sound*


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

What'd you do to piss her off and get exiled to the dinghy???



dhornsey said:


>


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

More Mariah pictures!!! That's one of my all time favorite boats.


----------



## dhornsey (Oct 25, 2007)

*English Bay - Vancouver*

I thought everyone got kicked into the dingy now and then? It's not just me is it???

Forgive the dirty sails - she's a work in progress. We've since replaced with slightly newer... old sails


----------



## lbdavis (Apr 23, 2007)

*Gracie*

Sheepscot River, ME. Near the confluence with Cross River.

Heading up stream on a broad reach against the tide en route to Oven's Mouth.










Photo by Soulesailor's admiral.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

My old Catalina 22 at the start of the Windycrest Sailing Club Close MS Regatta.
Lake Keystone, Oklahoma
2004
With myself, and Hope, then 10, as crew









My new Catalina 30 at the finish of the 2008 Foulweather Bluff Race
Puget Sound, Washington
2008
With myself, and Hope, then 14, as crew


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

*Slow sailing*

Don't often get a chance to get pics of the boat sailing. Canadian Thanksgiving weekend, light winds, dumped the kids in the dinghy and my daughter took pics while my son drove.










It's fun having Autopilot 










We do go faster on occasion. This is out in the middle of Georgian Bay, no land in site, but a little harder to get a full boat picture.


----------



## 121Guy (May 6, 2007)

*Faster than Giu...without cigars!*

Not really, but I wanted to try to shock him away from the stogies! Our old GREAT Tartan 33 Prelude on an offshore race. Photo from helicopter.

On second thought we may have been going faster than Giu!

Enjoy!

121 Guy

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc65/giuliettacsc2/P1MacSmall.jpg[/IMG


----------



## 121Guy (May 6, 2007)

*Oops*

Hope this works.


----------



## NOLAsailing (Sep 10, 2006)

Great shot - I would love to have an aerial view of us.

Tartan 33?


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

Early morning from a distance.


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

i really like that one the colors are awesome


----------



## drgamble (Oct 28, 2008)

Just last weekend, Fall sailing, with the girlfriend at the helm...



...and me trying to play all "serious"...


----------



## heinzir (Jul 25, 2000)

Chiquita


----------



## Ippa2 (Mar 26, 2008)

On our way to Cuttyhunk... and on our way home... Notice how windy the notoriously nasty Buzzards Bay is. Figures the one day we plan a trip down the bay, there is no wind. 

OK looks like my pics did not show up...see attached


----------



## wrevans (Dec 25, 2003)

This is my modified Shields Class One Design, Bolero, fall sailing in the San Juan Islands.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Shiny and pretty. I think I've seen your boat in Friday Harbor, but that first picture looks more like Fisherman Bay?


----------



## orient (Jul 5, 2004)

This summer on Lake Michigan.


----------



## M275sailer (Aug 29, 2008)

This is my oldest son Andrew


----------



## M275sailer (Aug 29, 2008)

My youngest son Troy


----------



## tausap (Apr 7, 2008)

A bit wet with only the Jib up on a 35 kt wind day.


----------



## BreakingWind2 (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

These aren't all that great but the show the 2 kinds of sailing we have on the Chesapeake.

1. Light air.









2. Not so light.









3. Why we love the Chesapeake. You could sail here for a lifetime and never see all the places like this.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If the two guys in blue go overboard, you'll never find them...










Foul weather gear, IMHO, should be bright yellow, red (not so good at night) or orange. Lime Green or Chartreuse would work too.


----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

This was a race day last season,a special woman at the helm race where we/she placed first with the handicap.










Tellstar wearing maylar....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Dawg...I don't think they care that much...mine is also red and dark blue..now if I were to go cross the pacific..then maybe I would consider yellow.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

SD- Blue shows up pretty well in brown water  . Now out here in the PNW it's not so good. JD


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL... that's right, he's on the Chesapeake... my bad... I have blue water where I sail... and forgot the big muddy chesapeake is mostly brown.



jrd22 said:


> SD- Blue shows up pretty well in brown water  . Now out here in the PNW it's not so good. JD


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

The helmsman and guy in blue rain gear are biker dudes not sailors. They brought what they had. 

I'm the fat dude in red. The hood on that jacket is high vis yellow with reflective patches on the head and sleeves which is all that would be above the waterline anyway.

Beyond that, if red sux so bad, I wonder why survival suits are commonly that color?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

MLS-

Didn't say red was bad... just that it is hard to spot at NIGHT. At night, red often appears black..and is almost invisible. That's the reason why yours has a bright yellow hood. If you're in the water, you'll probably have the hood up.


----------



## AllThumbs (Jul 12, 2008)

Giulietta said:


>


Giu,

Is that deck as slippery as it looks? I love your boat.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

*Saoirse!*

Check out the 1092 in perfect starting position....!!!!!

Who's your daddy!???


----------



## Ron H (Mar 15, 2006)

*boat pictures & winch handles installed*

Did anyone else notice the pix with handles in the winches? I was taught not to because you'll lose it (sort of like "you'll shoot your eye out kid!") and kept the habit for 20 years. I got lazy about it a couple years ago and lost 2 handles in one season and now am back to handles stowed when not in use.

The only good pic I have is of the kids in the cockpit - no spray or waves. (It's a trip when we lost a handle - of course one of the winch handles is in a winch!)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Ron H said:


> Did anyone else notice the pix with handles in the winches? I was taught not to because you'll lose it (sort of like "you'll shoot your eye out kid!") and kept the habit for 20 years.


Ron...they kave locks so they don't come off..and in that boat, they better be in..all times.



AllThumbs said:


> Giu,
> 
> Is that deck as slippery as it looks? I love your boat.


Thumbs..it's all teak..not at slippery..looks like but not at all..teak is the best anti skid for a boat


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

The only problem with teak decks.. well... it has this super duper High Maintenance program. People all over the world with SAILboats HATE to take care of the teak. 

It involves SAILING... you see.. that pic above of Gui's boat..?? He's not enjoying himself. He was forced to take his boat out by his teak. It HAD to be treated. How horrible is that...?? He had to subject himself to 20kt winds and bury the rail... all in the interest of treating his teak with nothing. 

Gui,
I salute you. Taking one for the team as you did... A true hero. It takes a man to treat his deck with nothing... preserving a tradition of hundreds of years. Forcing yourself to go out on a fat-butt boat while your son does all the work.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> MLS-
> 
> Didn't say red was bad... just that it is hard to spot at NIGHT. At night, red often appears black..and is almost invisible. That's the reason why yours has a bright yellow hood. If you're in the water, you'll probably have the hood up.


Didn't mean to sound argumentative, it was really just a question. If the folks making foulies didn't think yellow had advantges the hood on my jacket wouldn't be yellow. That being the case, you wonder why survival suits aren't yellow all over.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Ron H said:


> Did anyone else notice the pix with handles in the winches?


Ron, I'm one of the guilty parties too. Like Giu, I keep my locking winch handles in place on the winch until just prior to tacking. I prefer sitting to leeward when steering upwind, where I can watch the telltales and can easily tweak the sail trim as needed.



craigtoo said:


> Check out the 1092 in perfect starting position....!!!!!
> 
> Who's your daddy!???


1092 looks to be barging!!


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

JohnRPollard said:


> 1092 looks to be barging!!


Only if they are forced to change course! Loads of room there!


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

Don't have any from outside the boat, but here is her sister (mine has grey hull and red stripe)


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Say it ain't so, EMKay... are you actually sailing around with fenders hanging off the sides and mooring lines dangling?!??!!


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Faster said:


> Say it ain't so, EMKay... are you actually sailing around with fenders hanging off the sides and mooring lines dangling?!??!!


CRAIGTOO *looks down pinches bridge of nose and shakes head*

He does have a pretty girl aboard... so that kinda negates anything I have to say though!!!!


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

Faster said:


> Say it ain't so, EMKay... are you actually sailing around with fenders hanging off the sides and mooring lines dangling?!??!!


Yeah, but so do many people around here, we don't care much for what others think. And the lines are not dangling, they are coiled around the cleats, much easier to dock that way as I cleat those to my slip from the dock.


----------



## Mikelivingstone (Apr 16, 2008)

*Sailing Miss Sophie*

Cruising down the north coast this afternoon.


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

*Last sail of season*

Oct 15,2008


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

very kool picture i like it that looks like a very nice area where is it?


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

A few years ago.


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

mrwuffles said:


> very kool picture i like it that looks like a very nice area where is it?


Southwest Harbor, Maine


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

petmac said:


> Southwest Harbor, Maine


nice thats a very beautiful area spent a lot of my childhood there and last summer one of my favorite places ive been to


----------



## hphoen (Apr 3, 2003)

The Belle of Virginia approaching Bequia.


----------



## Cope44 (Sep 11, 2008)

just ghosting along on Tahoe CA.


----------



## Cope44 (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## trecksail (Dec 2, 2004)

*On Lake Michigan*

Old undersized main since replaced with old oversized main! 
1967 Soverel 36R


----------



## trecksail (Dec 2, 2004)

*Cal 25 II*

Oh yeah, and here's the kids on "their" boat we picked up this spring (early april) on the Cal river South of Chicago and "sailed" up past Chicago to Racine WI. Obviously the mast is down which is why I "forced" the kids to imitate a spinnaker up at the bow to catch the wind! Man, did they have a blast. Even the gloomy looking one with his "cool" face which is on any picture I've ever seen of him.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Petmac
Tell me about those teak shrowd covers please



petmac said:


> Oct 15,2008


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

xort said:


> Petmac
> Tell me about those teak shrowd covers please


I purchased the shroud rollers in 1998 for $75.00 ea. prefinished. I thought that they were expensive at the time. Today they are $220.00 ea. Here's the source :
Bete-Fleming | Porch Poles | Flagpoles | Flagstaffs
I have applied two coats of varnish to them every spring and they have stood up well. I've never had to strip and refinish. I see that ash rollers are around $75.00 ea. and probably would look good.


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

Try that link again :

Bete-Fleming | Porch Poles | Flagpoles | Flagstaffs


----------



## LittleWingCA (Jul 17, 2008)

*Views of San Diego*

Views of San Diego Harbor from LittleWing. Last photo shows us as we first came into San Diego after purchasing the boat and sailing her for 14 hours from Dana Point Ca.


----------



## LittleWingCA (Jul 17, 2008)

*LittleWing from Dana Point to San Diego Ca.*

A few shots after sun rise and coming into San Diego Harbor for the first time. One must remember to stay clear of the Warships.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

LittleWingCA said:


> Views of San Diego Harbor from LittleWing. Last photo shows us as we first came into San Diego after purchasing the boat and sailing her for 14 hours from Dana Point Ca.


Littlewing, you bought this boat from Bill ???, he was my dock neighbor in DP

Does the freezer box still put out a frosty cold beer??, I do mean frosty :laugher  

That boat (your boat ) is what drove us toward our Tayana 37


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Petmac-

If you're having trouble with a URL, it is because the Sailnet auto-linking engine is seeing keywords in it and screwing it up. Use TINYURL.COM to post one that won't get torn apart by the autolinking engine. 



petmac said:


> Try that link again :
> 
> Bete-Fleming | Porch Poles | Flagpoles | Flagstaffs


----------



## LittleWingCA (Jul 17, 2008)

Poopdeckpappy:

Yes, we bought it from Bill in Dana Point. The beer is just as cold now as then. She is a great sailboat and we absolutely love sailing her.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Right on, my wife was in love with it, she loved the layout and teak interior; As is said, your boat is the main reason we have our tayana today.

She'll be surprised to hear it's here in SD


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

petmac...don't bother; $220 each!!!! not this decade.


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

xort said:


> petmac...don't bother; $220 each!!!! not this decade.


I don't blame you. I paid $75.00 ten years ago. I should have bought a truck load rather than investing in the markets.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Took a while to get my 10 mb picture compressed down enough, I hate it this size.
I'm standing at the helm, a friend sitting on the hammock on the back


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Cool! what's the rest of the story on who and how that picture was taken?


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

It's a scan of one of the commercially available boat photog's that take pictures and fly around the area. 

Not going to say who and when, they want you to buy the digital files for 500 bucks, bad enough I paid for the printed version (500 bucks for 3 BIG pictures).

What you see is all that would fit on my scanner.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

*Posted this before, but*

Hey! It fits the category....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I've seen the original, which is hanging up in Chuckles' house...  very nice...


chucklesR said:


> It's a scan of one of the commercially available boat photog's that take pictures and fly around the area.
> 
> Not going to say who and when, they want you to buy the digital files for 500 bucks, bad enough I paid for the printed version (500 bucks for 3 BIG pictures).
> 
> What you see is all that would fit on my scanner.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Actually, there are 3 originals, one from the other side, and one with just me in the cockpit as my buddy was refilling my Rum and Zero.


----------



## TIKI TIME (Mar 22, 2006)

*First pics, hope it works*


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, yeah, yeah... 


chucklesR said:


> Actually, there are 3 originals, one from the other side, and one with just me in the cockpit as my buddy was refilling my Rum and Zero.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a picture of me sailing my boat...


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow a lot of great shots. Nothing like a shot of the rail down in a good breeze.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I have a picture of me sailing my boat...


You are so going to regret doing that.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

sailortjk1 said:


> You are so going to regret doing that.


Perhaps, but at least my fenders aren't dragging in the water!!


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## alecs123 (Jul 25, 2007)

here I am saling my Flying Tern










And these are some others from Valle de Bravo sailing my Merit 25

On this one we were watching close the J/24 regata









Here we are Cheli (my wife) and I, she was pregnant of our daughter









I was seting properly the jib hayliard


----------



## plimsoll (May 13, 2008)

My old girl, launched in 1905. Picture is taken utside Stavanger, Norway.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Plimsoll

MORE PICTURES! THAT'S AN ORDER! 

please?


----------



## plimsoll (May 13, 2008)

Here is some, or visit my webpage


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

WOW! It draws 20'?


----------



## plimsoll (May 13, 2008)

starbord side shows metric.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

plimsoll said:


> starbord side shows metric.


So it draws 22 meters?? 

I briefly surfed the website and did see the actual specs.

Quite the project! Congratulations on a fine job.

BTW, welcome to Sailnet


----------



## wlshor (Nov 30, 2008)

Pic of our Reinell 2600 " Lazy Dayz"


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

No way that's in meters, or feet. Spacing and scale isn't right.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

cripes, plimsoll, your bowsprit is on straight-up pinnochio status. it looks longer than my mast.

(alright snickerers, don't dance around it, feel free to riff on the obvious double entendres in this post. but how the heck else do I describe it?)

(nebbermind. the more i dig, the deeper the hole gets...)


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Anyway, here's mine:


----------



## plimsoll (May 13, 2008)

chucklesR said:


> No way that's in meters, or feet. Spacing and scale isn't right.


I said metric, the scaling is international markings on ships. The meter is divided in ten. 1/10 of a meter is called decimeter. If it says 22 it is 2,2 meters. It is not so difficult:laugher On the port side the scale is in feet. Normally the markings go far beneath the waterline but i had not got time to do them up when having the boat in dock last time.

Tom


----------

